# k-50 receiver



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

My receiver is about due for replacement. Is there any tubing that's better than the rigid brand that I can put the adaptor fitting on?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

1.5" fernco and flexible PVC?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I use flexible electrical conduit. Fits the adapter perfectly!


----------

